# The Cabins at Mountain Falls in Pigeon Forge, Tn



## Bernie8245 (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever stayed at this resort? Platinum Interchange has some weeks available and I went to the website and they look nice. Any information would be appreciated.
TIA,
Bernie


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

If this is the correct name, it doesn't appear to be listed in the TUG reviews.  It's possible that it's not a TS.  Try www.tripadvisor.com


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jul 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> If this is the correct name, it doesn't appear to be listed in the TUG reviews.  It's possible that it's not a TS.  Try www.tripadvisor.com



Denise,
    I know it is not listed in the Tug reviews. That's the first place I look. I have seen several weeks available in Platinum Interchange and put one on hold today. There is one listing in Tripadvisor and it was favorable. I was just hoping some Tuggers had stayed there.
Bernie


----------



## stugy (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Bernie
Yes, we stayed there about two years ago.  They are about a few miles out of Pigeon Forge in a rural area.  Ours was lovely.  Beautiful decor and very clean.  Had a hot tub on the porch.   
We got our trade from DAE.  They are rentals but I believe some deal was arranged that they gave  Dae some weeks for some of theirs.  We were glad we took it and would go again though not in the winter.  We were there in Oct.  If the date works for you, grab it.  Also, we were able to "pick" which cabin we wanted with the renatl company.  Go for it
Pat


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jul 23, 2010)

stugy said:


> Hi Bernie
> Yes, we stayed there about two years ago.  They are about a few miles out of Pigeon Forge in a rural area.  Ours was lovely.  Beautiful decor and very clean.  Had a hot tub on the porch.
> We got our trade from DAE.  They are rentals but I believe some deal was arranged that they gave  Dae some weeks for some of theirs.  We were glad we took it and would go again though not in the winter.  We were there in Oct.  If the date works for you, grab it.  Also, we were able to "pick" which cabin we wanted with the renatl company.  Go for it
> Pat



Hi Pat,
    Thanks for your response. We ended up booking a week for October 16-23, 2010. Hopefully the fall colors will be good at that time. I hope we get to pick a cabin. Looking at the rental company's website, all the units look nice but some appear to have newer furnishings.
Bernie


----------



## teachingmyown (Jul 25, 2010)

Bernie,
I've added a page for this resort to our Database, but as you probably know the details on PI's page are somewhat lacking.  When you get back from your vacation please be sure to send in a review.  Also, I'll be glad to fill in any missing details you can supply, such as phone number, email contact, etc.
Happy vacationing!
Cheri, TUG volunteer
USA Central Reviews


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jul 26, 2010)

teachingmyown said:


> Bernie,
> I've added a page for this resort to our Database, but as you probably know the details on PI's page are somewhat lacking.  When you get back from your vacation please be sure to send in a review.  Also, I'll be glad to fill in any missing details you can supply, such as phone number, email contact, etc.
> Happy vacationing!
> Cheri, TUG volunteer
> USA Central Reviews



Cheri,
    I plan on writing a review.
Bernie


----------

